# PA froggers!



## Allyn Loring

How many Pennsylvania froggers are there on here!And how far from Berwick are you!??


----------



## jfehr232

I am like an hour and 15min away from you! ... Have not been on here lately but stop in every so often.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo

I'm an hour and a halfish away from Berwick!


----------



## sports_doc

Have you moved [again] Allyn ?


----------



## Allyn Loring

Before I confuse anyone I LIVE in New Hampshire ! My niece is interested in this hobby so I'm just doing a little inventory of fellow froggers to introduce her to!Shawn I've lived in the same place for over a decade you so ????My niece is in Berwick ,PA just to clarify .....................


----------



## ggazonas

Allyn Loring said:


> Before I confuse anyone I LIVE in New Hampshire ! My niece is interested in this hobby so I'm just doing a little inventory of fellow froggers to introduce her to!Shawn I've lived in the same place for over a decade you so ????My niece is in Berwick ,PA just to clarify .....................


I live in Jenkintown


----------



## Adven2er

I'm about 30 min. away. Swoyersville PA.


----------



## tommy2

I live in Allentown......


----------



## GBIII

I'm in Pottstown. I'm guessing 1 1/2 hrs away or so.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

I'm near Willow Grove.


----------



## d1rocchino

Allentown pa


----------



## Wug

Allentown here


----------



## Dinger

I'm in Pottstown.


----------



## yomamafat

Philly, PA....


----------



## EricB

I'm near Pittsburgh.


----------



## razorTsax

Hey all, just joined and I live in York, PA!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

I'm in Norristown,PA(20 miles north of Philly).
Anyone have p terribilis or bicolor froglets available?


----------



## kuvats

im 45 minutes south of erie


----------



## hostilesilence

i live in pittsburgh.. i wanna get a few more frogs for my terrarium


----------



## bradleyfreefall

I live in the Pittsburgh area...............

I'm new to this site and i'm having PROBLEMS navigating it.

How do I put up a post if I am searching for a particular frog?
How do I get permission to post?

i'm also trying to meet other froggers in this area..........


----------



## Ed

bradleyfreefall said:


> I live in the Pittsburgh area...............
> 
> I'm new to this site and i'm having PROBLEMS navigating it.
> 
> How do I put up a post if I am searching for a particular frog?
> How do I get permission to post?
> 
> i'm also trying to meet other froggers in this area..........


Want and for sale ads require a minumum of 25 posts and a random period of time after the 25th post (days to weeks) to prevent people from spamming the forum just so they could post a for sale or wanted ad... You will get permission when you complete the criteria. 

As for meeting other froggers, there are several get togethers in the area every year (just keep an eye on the forum) as well as meeting up at some of the shows. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## terris

Too far! I'm near Hanover/Gettysburg. Any froggers in my area?


----------



## Judy S

By the way--there is an upcoming MADS meet on Aug.27...check the forums for more information....


----------



## parrothed43

EricB said:


> I'm near Pittsburgh.


Near Pittsburgh too. (Greensburg)


----------



## parrothed43

bradleyfreefall said:


> I live in the Pittsburgh area...............
> 
> I'm new to this site and i'm having PROBLEMS navigating it.
> 
> How do I put up a post if I am searching for a particular frog?
> How do I get permission to post?
> 
> i'm also trying to meet other froggers in this area..........


Also near Pittsburgh.


----------



## Figleaves

I'm from Lenhartsville near Hamburg PA.


----------



## Timbow

I'm from Pittsburgh as well.


----------



## parrothed43

Timbow said:


> I'm from Pittsburgh as well.


Timbow, have you ever gone to the Steel City Reptile Show at the Iceoplex? Was thinking about going Saturday but don't want to waste the trip if there aren't many frog vendors or vendors who have good frog terrarium supplies.


----------



## Timbow

parrothed43 said:


> Timbow, have you ever gone to the Steel City Reptile Show at the Iceoplex? Was thinking about going Saturday but don't want to waste the trip if there aren't many frog vendors or vendors who have good frog terrarium supplies.


I have not, but also thinking of going. I've been to the on in Harmar several times and wish I wouldn't have wasted my time every time I go. Sometimes there will be a vendor with a few pdf's but rarely. It's mostly snakes, lizards, spiders and geckos. They do have some vendors with wood, cork, tanks, etc. but not much geared towards dart frogs


----------



## parrothed43

Timbow said:


> I have not, but also thinking of going. I've been to the on in Harmar several times and wish I wouldn't have wasted my time every time I go. Sometimes there will be a vendor with a few pdf's but rarely. It's mostly snakes, lizards, spiders and geckos. They do have some vendors with wood, cork, tanks, etc. but not much geared towards dart frogs


There's also a show in Youngwood this Sunday. Westmoreland Reptile Expo.
I so wish some frog vendors would attend. There is one guy who usually has a couple (Usually Tincs and Auratus) but he's not a breeder. Its a fairly small show but its 5 minutes from my house. Again, not much geared toward frogs. If there are any vendors watching this post, there are always tables available to vend. We need froggers at this show!!!! With two shows in the same general area (half hour to 45 minutes apart) on a Saturday and Sunday, a vendor could do an overnight stay if it was safe for the animals.


----------



## Timbow

I agree. I've even reached out to many of the past frog vendors at these shows to see if/when they will be there. Most of them don't even bother to contact me back. I like to support local guys, but they make it really hard sometimes. I know the bigger online shops are just a click away from getting what I want.


----------



## eek_420

I'm about 1/2 hour from Gettysburg any one going to the mid Atlantic reptile expo on the 29th


----------



## Judy S

if you would...could you provide more details about the show you mentioned?


----------



## carola1155

Judy S said:


> if you would...could you provide more details about the show you mentioned?


I believe this is the one:
Mid-Atlantic Reptile Expo


----------



## eek_420

Yes that's the one I went to the one in june and Josh's frogs and a few other people had frogs there thinking capt ron was there as well


----------



## Marcello

Happy holidays to all of my pa folks. I was wondering if anyone had some plants for sale or can make a recommendation of where to source plants. I'm in bucks county and dearly missing parkside orchids


----------



## Cole

I'm in North East Philly... just moved from NJ.


----------



## Hunlock

I'm in Hunlock Creek, Pa. Near Wilkes-Barre/Scranton.


----------



## mccaldan

I just signed up and found this thread.. I'm glad that its here. I'm in Philly, if there's anyone around this area. I can definitely use some suggestions on local shows or shows within a reasonable distance (There was one today in the Oaks Expo Center, but I had to work).


----------



## scotty1212

Im near Reading PA!


----------



## HunterB

I'm about 10 minutes away from Hamburg...


----------



## pa.walt

mccaldan said:


> I just signed up and found this thread.. I'm glad that its here. I'm in Philly, if there's anyone around this area. I can definitely use some suggestions on local shows or shows within a reasonable distance (There was one today in the Oaks Expo Center, but I had to work).


go to the kingsnake forum and click on the events page. this will give you a events schedule pretty much of the whole u.s.


----------



## Giggan23

I live near Pittsburgh and new to the hobby. Are there any breeders or stores in the Pittsburgh area?

Thanks


----------



## Timbow

I'm in Pittsburgh as well. Not much here as far as stores. Most of the pet stores here are geared towards the reptile hobby as are the local reptile shows. I have quite a few tadpoles (R. Amazonica) but they won't be ready to sell for several months. I do have a lone male Imitator 'Green' to sell right now if you are interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggan23

I might be interested in some of those when they develop. I am letting my tank grow out right now, so I want to wait about two more weeks at least. 

I thought there would be a bigger group in Pittsburgh since there are quite a few reptile shows in the area, but I have only seen one or two PDFs there. 

Thanks!


----------



## godjockey

I'm just outside of Allentown.


----------



## Jay02483

I'm from Pittsburgh too, the PDF hobby does not seem popular here at all. The reptile shows around here are like 75% snakes and one or two vendors will carry a couple darts. I've only see darts at one pet store around here. Anyone interested in the Pittsburgh area to make a Facebook page for us.


----------



## Giggan23

That might be a good idea. Maybe it would pick up a few people searching for others in the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## Jay02483

Giggan23 said:


> That might be a good idea. Maybe it would pick up a few people searching for others in the Pittsburgh area.


Anyone else interested?


----------



## Timbow

Count me in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmb5245

I'm local to Pittsburgh as well. I would be interested in joining a local PDF Facebook page or hearing comments on local breeders. I'll 2nd the comment that the reptile show in Harmarville is more geared towards snakes and other reptiles with few darts.


----------



## parrothed43

I haven't looked at this post in a while and missed all the Pgh comments. I would be interested in joining a local FB page. I'm in Greensburg. Not too far from Pgh. 

Anyone in the area interested in Vittatus or Ventrimaculatus froglets?


----------



## Heat2Glo

parrothed43 said:


> I haven't looked at this post in a while and missed all the Pgh comments. I would be interested in joining a local FB page. I'm in Greensburg. Not too far from Pgh.
> 
> Anyone in the area interested in Vittatus or Ventrimaculatus froglets?


What kind of Ventrimaculatus ?


----------



## parrothed43

French Guiana yellow morph.


----------



## Keni

Are there any shops in PA that carry pdf? I'm in ny but taking a trip to Philly next weekend.


----------



## Giggan23

Anyone near Pittsburgh have any darts for sale or trade? 

Thanks


----------



## Timbow

Giggan23 said:


> Anyone near Pittsburgh have any darts for sale or trade?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Check with Chip Reynolds? His Facebook site is “Dendro Hollow”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggan23

Chip is a great guy with some awesome frogs and supplies, but he didn't currently have any that I was looking for. 
I was just curious if anyone else in the area had any.


----------



## rhino43grr

Did anyone end up making a Facebook group for hobbyists in the Pittsburgh area? I'm in Westmoreland County and my son and I are looking to get some Leucomelas within the next few months.


----------



## danggrianto

from philadelphia


----------



## HawpScotch

I'm right outside West Chester PA. As far as shops in PA that carry PDFs. "That Fish Place" in Lancaster PA regularly has some of the more common ones in stock. In my opinion it's a must visit pet store if you are within a reasonable driving range. It's HUGE.


----------



## Philsuma

Need some Bean Beetles in the Harrisburg PA vicinity. Anyone?


----------



## HawpScotch

There’s a guy in Lancaster that I know has bean beetles but he’s not a dealer of them so I’m not sure he’d like his info tossed out publicly. I haven’t hit 25 posts yet that I think I need that to send a PM? Is there another way I can get you his info?


----------



## dedman

HawpScotch - you should check out Aquaruim Specialties in Frazer - Mike's got lots of frogs...
https://www.facebook.com/AquariumSpecialties


----------



## Philsuma

HawpScotch said:


> There’s a guy in Lancaster that I know has bean beetles but he’s not a dealer of them so I’m not sure he’d like his info tossed out publicly. I haven’t hit 25 posts yet that I think I need that to send a PM? Is there another way I can get you his info?


send me a PM please


----------



## HawpScotch

Philsuma said:


> send me a PM please


Sent you a PM but when I go to sent messages it has 0 for me. So let me know if you got it.


----------



## rhino43grr

I'm looking for Leucomelas in Western PA so I don't have to deal with shipping. Dendro Hollow was all out on Sunday and it didn't sound like they'll have any for a while.


----------



## Jonas35

anyone heading to the oaks PA show today?


----------



## FroggerFrog

Really late here but I’m from the Allentown area.


----------



## dedman

You’re right up the road. What species do you keep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggerFrog

dedman said:


> You’re right up the road. What species do you keep?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a pair of tincs and a trio of “Santa Isabellas”.


----------



## MarkBlanchard13

I'm a noob from Shiremanstown. Just outside of Harrisburg.


----------



## FroggerFrog

MarkBlanchard13 said:


> I'm a noob from Shiremanstown. Just outside of Harrisburg.


I’m like an hour away from you!


----------



## thegeminijungle

I’m in PA as well! Warrington here.


----------



## lanxesschemist

dedman said:


> HawpScotch - you should check out Aquaruim Specialties in Frazer - Mike's got lots of frogs...
> Aquarium Specialties


Mike retired now, anyone in that area carry frogs and FFs?


----------

